# What's your most unusual smoke?



## lu1847 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hey all,

I was just thinking it would be cool to hear about the most unusual foods you folks have ever smoked or attempted to smoke.  I'm always looking to try something different and I love trying new foods.  If this had already been done I apologize.  I look forward to hearing the replies.

Micah


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 10, 2013)

I'd probably say broccoli, smoke it up and  then add in some butter, garlic/salt blend, and your favorite cheese melted on it...oh sooooo good!!!


----------



## tommyboymeats (Apr 10, 2013)

@fwismoker how long does that take to smoke broccoli?   im a huge broccoli fan, and wondering if you boiled or shocked it first?I've never thought to throw on smoker....brilliant idea actually. 

Probably my most unusal smoke has been sliced pineapple with a cinnamon rub. It tasted same as grilled, but had a lil smoke flavor to it and was a good snack during smokin. I also used it in blender and made marinade with it.


----------



## cwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

I smoked pork tails yesterday. Actually pretty tasty


----------



## moikel (Apr 11, 2013)

Alpaca. Like ??? sort of goat/veal . I posted it. Might do some more soon.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 11, 2013)

This season is about to open.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/107689/qview-smoked-fried-dandelion-blooms

Tom


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 11, 2013)

TommyBoyMeats said:


> @fwismoker how long does that take to smoke broccoli? im a huge broccoli fan, and wondering if you boiled or shocked it first?I've never thought to throw on smoker....brilliant idea actually.
> 
> Probably my most unusal smoke has been sliced pineapple with a cinnamon rub. It tasted same as grilled, but had a lil smoke flavor to it and was a good snack during smokin. I also used it in blender and made marinade with it.


IIRC I put it in at the tail end of smoking some pork loins....i was cooking around 275 for about 1 1/2 hours and it really picked up the smoke. It probably could have cooked another 1/2 hour but i brought it in the kitchen put it in a wok and sauteed it in some butter and this garlic w/ salt seasoning i really like and then melted some cheddar on into it.  The cheddar cheese with the smoke taste was the bomb, my niece said she's not a broccoli fan but it was the best she's had in her life.


----------



## tommyboymeats (Apr 11, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> IIRC I put it in at the tail end of smoking some pork loins....i was cooking around 275 for about 1 1/2 hours and it really picked up the smoke. It probably could have cooked another 1/2 hour but i brought it in the kitchen put it in a wok and sauteed it in some butter and this garlic w/ salt seasoning i really like and then melted some cheddar on into it.  The cheddar cheese with the smoke taste was the bomb, my niece said she's not a broccoli fan but it was the best she's had in her life.


That sounds so awesome! I'm definitely going to make a smoked Broccoli casserole during my next smoke! Thanks for the info.


----------



## lu1847 (Apr 11, 2013)

Awesome stuff guys, I love it.  Dandelions and broccoli gonna have to try them both sometime.


----------



## bama bbq (Apr 11, 2013)

Brussel Sprouts with some herb/garlic butter and rub.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Apr 15, 2013)

Well, I can't really say these are wierd , and when living off the land (poor) , anything goes...

I've had Armadillo,Rattlesnake , Gopher , Coon , Goat and several other critters. No Q-view so in our Cyber- reality , it never happened. (but actually it did).

Have fun and ...


----------



## ufboostedgator (Apr 17, 2013)

I have done gator tail before. Came out a little tough but I didn't mind.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 17, 2013)

Emu, the other red meat! Several years ago a friend was raising them so we had a big cook out one night and that's what we smoked up along with ribs!  Pretty good!


----------

